# Are there two types of Java Fern?



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

The java fern I bought from Petsmart only grow up to about 3 inches but, the java fern I got from Thailand grows over 5 inches... are there two different species of Java Fern? :|


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Well I know theres the fern you get from stores, Windelov, and narrow leaf :-D









Windelov. Funky little plant.

Im sure there are several others though that I cant list on the top of my head.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

There's lots of different types of java fern, narrow, needle, crested, trident and miniature are all ones that I know of. There are probably more out there but these are ones that I am most familiar with. 

I have mini java fern and it is awesome. The leaves only grow to a fraction of the size (length wise not width) of standard java fern.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

there's alsp a low lying windelov That grows flush to whatever it's attached to Xd


----------

